# Fat-Balls for Birds?



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

After a horrendous morning involving the consumption of regurgitated cat food, a large poo in the kitchen, the ruining of a rug and a smashed picture frame...

Mori somehow managed to eat almost an entire one of those small fat balls for bird-feeding. 

I'm not sure how, as we don't actually own any? But still...

Does anyone know if this has any ill effects? I'm not sure what they have in them, so I'm worried of course.

What a horrific morning.


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

aw heck - sounds a roughmorning!!!

re fat balls, I once took a malamute into a pet shop, and he proceeded to raid the fatballs. He had no ill effects. Poo was littered with seeds though, and slightly looser.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Mine have managed to snaffle fat balls too, but I learned my lesson after that and put it well out of reach on garage roof after that. We had sloppy poops too.

Just keep an eye on him though as high fat intake can bring on pancreatitis in some who are particularly pre disposed.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*My Mia has eaten half a fat ball with no ill affects. she's a toy poodle.*


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Eddie has also managed to eat part of,a fat ball before, and luckily was fine. I however spent the next few days watching him like a hawk! :lol:

Ooh it does sound like a bit of a hectic morning for you!


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

My Tinker ate 4 of the the other week after a Labrador had eaten his way into the container and ate one, leaving the lid loose.

Both are still with us, although very thirsty!


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

He seems fine so far, and it was only a small one, so I'm hoping for the best 

Seriously don't know where he got it from 

Thank you all! x


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sounds like you had a really good start to the day....
I agree with the other replies that apart from maybe runnier poops there won't be any harm done.
Mori looks gorgeous in your sig photo, any chance of more piccies of your gang?


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

delca1 said:


> Sounds like you had a really good start to the day....
> I agree with the other replies that apart from maybe runnier poops there won't be any harm done.
> Mori looks gorgeous in your sig photo, any chance of more piccies of your gang?


Working on it! It's rare that they stay still long enough 

They have folders on my profile, but I admit to be slacking in terms of photo threads!

Thank you


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

The fat ball won't do any harm, Mals love 'em and peanuts  the worse thing about fat balls is some are in those mesh bags and the bag is the dangerous part not the fat so if there was no bag he'll likely be okay and if there was one keep an vigilant eye out for it the other end. My greedy pigs would stand up at the trees to try and reach them so I use seed now and they're not interested - have to make sure it's raisin free though.


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

I think fat balls are one of those things which can cause some dogs serious problems and others can get away with it. It can cause Pancreatitis.

Pets: beware bird-seed - Local News - Harborough Mail


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Mine nick fat balls all the time. No ill effects.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

My dog managed to get a hold of one of these a few months back; looked like a homemade one- was rather big. He had quite a bad tummy that night and a runny bum but otherwise wasn't to bad. I wouldn't want him having another though!!


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Repeat offenders, I see!

Well he's poo'd on the carpet twice this evening, even though he's been going outside all week 
There are seeds, but otherwise no real difference I think!

Had enough of this day already- he's been a little sh** the whole day, and there's still another 5 hours before I can maybe go to sleep, dreaming of what I might wake up to in 6 hours


----------

